# Do you agree with Megan Fox?



## GabC (Jan 15, 2012)

This isn't really a gripe, more of an observation. Megan Fox was previously quoted thus:



> "Women hold the power because we have the vaginas," Fox said. *"If you're in a heterosexual relationship and you're a female, you win."*


Megan's referring to the classic sexual dynamic between a man and a woman, i.e. men have a much stronger sex drive. That's certainly been true of my marriage, and most of my previous relationships (I did once go out with a girl who constantly wanted sex, so much so that it became a chore. However, that seems to be an anomaly).

By no means am I henpecked, my wife knows I cannot, and will not, stand nagging. Instead she uses her femininity to get what she wants. For example, we were deciding where to go on holiday - she wanted to go to Italy, I fancied Poland, and we couldn't reach a compromise. Because we went to Tuscany last year, which was her choice, I was determined to put my foot down this year and told her so.

Two weeks later it's her 'time of the month', during which we abstain from sex as we both find it a little repellant, after which I am easily frustrated, easily aroused and raring for some action. 

Knowing how I'll be after five days without sex, my wife played a little game; she dressed provocatively and teased me. But that night in bed she said, whilst pouting and mimicking a disappointed little girl, she was sad because she had her heart set on Italy. She was so sad, she said that she 'just wanted to go to sleep.' It didn't take long for me to change my mind...

I quite like Italy, anyway.


----------



## NeverAgain12 (Jan 15, 2012)

First time poster here:

Without getting into my story here, I think women who have this mindset are manipulative and controlling and this is the perfect way to set yourself up for trouble in your relationship.

I thought couples were supposed to be partners and do things for each other out of love and a desire to please the other person - not taking advantage of your spouse's weakness and using it to get what you want in other areas.

Sorry dude, but falling for that pathetic pouting and whining like a little girl just affirmed that she gets what she wants with this despicable behavior. I would have left and slept on the couch.


----------



## GabC (Jan 15, 2012)

NeverAgain12 said:


> First time poster here:
> 
> Without getting into my story here, I think women who have this mindset are manipulative and controlling and this is the perfect way to set yourself up for trouble in your relationship.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I could have done that. But she was honestly too irresistible and she knew it. I find her little games a turn on, in all honesty. 

As I said, it's not really a gripe. She's too cute and sexy to argue with, and gets her way most of the time.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Have sex and book tickets to Poland anyway?

It is all fun and games but it might set a bad precedent if you bend over too often


----------



## NeverAgain12 (Jan 15, 2012)

To be honest neither alternative is appealing. Either way there is resentment but it may bother different guys to a different degree, at least you got some action! 

It's all about control, both partners need to be more selfless and stop the vicious cycle of having one up on the other. That's like me trying to control every dollar my wife spends because I'm the primary income source - so what, isn't it OUR money? She spends on things I don't agree with, and I'm sure I do the same.

Right or wrong, I decided to not be manipulated for sex with reward/punishment. So turned off by this that I'm not as attracted to her anymore and she knows it.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I agree with anything Megan Fox says!!!





But only as a generalization, nothing more.


----------



## Moiraine (Dec 30, 2011)

I do not get what I want by manipulating with sex. However I do get what I want when I show my hubby my brown puppy dog eye  He tells me that he simply can't resist


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Moiraine said:


> I do not get what I want by manipulating with sex. However I do get what I want when I show my hubby my brown puppy dog eye  He tells me that he simply can't resist


Im so happy you said that!!!

Its not specifically your vaginas we find tempting. But things with vaginas that we find tempting. Vaginas are tempting too.


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

GabC,

I worked in Warsaw for a three months a couple years back. Poland is neat, definitely worth seeing.

Take a week off work, book a flight for yourself and tell your wife you are going alone. Don't ask. I guarantee all that cute and sexy will morph into jealous and insecure muy pronto. 

I was married to the same kind of manipulative woman who controlled me with sex. It's not worth your self esteem to allow this behavior to continue.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, it's 100% true!!! A guy at work says "If women didn't have XXXXX there would be a bounty on them suckers!!"
*
Men *think of your life and think how much of it has been spent thinking, trying, hoping, and doing some crazy chit all to get the booty?

I know this isn't a serious response, but sex is pretty damn important. How many of us would stay married or have even got married if Sex was off the table?

I'm not looking at it from the women playing games to get what they want that's a whole other discussion. I'm just talking about what lengths guys will go to......to try to get some. Add women playing games and then it gets really crazy.


----------



## Jwayne (Dec 4, 2011)

To me, sex in a relationship is what binds the relationship. If we don't understand that, then you should just be a monk. Sex is to a relationship what water is to life.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

While I think she has a point, i think you're setting yourself up for long term failure. You're wife now equates using sex with getting her way. 

That takes away from sex as a fun pleasurable exchange and turns it into limited commodity that has more value when restricted.

So you may have sacrificed Poland for a lay, but you may have also sacrificed future lays as well.


----------



## NeverAgain12 (Jan 15, 2012)

What exactly about her view is right to a point. That statement turns the relationship with your spouse into a battleground and a control struggle. So, you subscribe to meting out just enough affection to your husband to get the behavior out of him, or some other thing you happen to want that day/week?

It's belittling, insulting, and downright mean, assuming of course in all this that you are not married to a jackass.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

manipulating me with sex would never work but talking sweet to me will get her anything she wants every time.


----------



## GabC (Jan 15, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Have sex and book tickets to Poland anyway?
> 
> It is all fun and games but it might set a bad precedent if you bend over too often


I'm too much of a gentleman to do that! 

It was mostly a game, and only partially serious. But she was also demonstrating how sexy, cute and desirable she is, too.



NeverAgain12 said:


> Right or wrong, I decided to not be manipulated for sex with reward/punishment. So turned off by this that I'm not as attracted to her anymore and she knows it.


I know a lot of guys hate teases and manipulative women. However, having dated dozens of women, I think almost all of them play games and manipulate men to some extent. This is especially true when dating.

I find women who play hard to get very alluring and sexy, I always have. Before I married her, a lot of guys told me my wife was 'precious', 'full of herself', 'believes she's God's gift to men', etc. A lot of that is because she's attractive, a bit of a tease and rejected a lot of guys' advances.

She was difficult to get into bed, it took a lot of perseverence and I think I'm a lucky guy to be married to her.

Ostensibly I'm the boss, and most people would say I'm an alpha male. I say where we're going on holiday, for example, because I pay for most of it. But then she uses her femininity to change my mind. LOL



spudster said:


> GabC,
> 
> I worked in Warsaw for a three months a couple years back. Poland is neat, definitely worth seeing.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice, I really do. But my self-esteem's fine.

She'd definitely be jealous and angry, and I wouldn't enjoy myself, either.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Gab, good on you.

A lot of the responces are based on what you originally wrote, and nothing more. Your original post could be seen as her being an evil *****, or just a cute girl using her gift to get her way. The only variable is the responders point of view, which is most disheartening.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't agree with that actress' statement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

The mighty power of the Fox Vagina sure didn't stop her from getting replaced in Transformers 3.

The problem with ruling by Vagina is that, as wonderful as they are, they aren't worth anything when attatched to an unpleasant woman. Like Megan Fox.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I think Megan Fox is borderline functionally retarded. Not about this - just generally. I can picture having better conversations with a blow drier.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

"Women hold the power because we have the vaginas," Fox said. "If you're in a heterosexual relationship and you're a female, you win." 

Well I am sure that works for Megan Fox.


But how sad is that really to be that woman? A woman who is truly in love and respects her man would not play those games.

But she is probably always first and foremost in love with herself.

It's hard when you are really attractive.


----------



## Tap (Oct 18, 2011)

Sadly, I played that silly little game with my X for 15 yrs. I can truly say that dating has now shifted the power back to me. I have more to offer and am not willing to blindly jump into an "all in" relationship. When I hear "we can have sex if.....or we can have sex when..." it's on to the next. Unfortunately for Megan, there is no shortage of vagina at this time.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

There are words for girls like that. Most of them involve ******** here


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Women who use their vaginas as bargaining chips will soon find out that men will eventually get tired of their expensive games and drop them like a bag of poop. 

My ex pulled this crap on me whenever I dare say no to one of her whims. Sex would drop from the menu for a week or more.. I don't blame men that cheat under these circumstances.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh and looks like Megan's vagina could not save her career. You know why? Because micheal bay found another vagina that doesn't trash him for given them their big break. Good luck being a server at chilis 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Women who do this are sickos...


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> "Women hold the power because we have the vaginas," Fox said. "If you're in a heterosexual relationship and you're a female, you win."
> 
> Well I am sure that works for Megan Fox.


Yes, it is a different world when you are rich and hot. And she's recently married - wonder if that tune has changed.

As a hot and rich single lady, she did have a good deal of power. If a given guy did not want to put up with her, she no doubt had a stream of guys to hang around for a bit, ready to stoke her ego


----------



## spudster (Jan 11, 2012)

> I think Megan Fox is borderline functionally retarded. Not about this - just generally. I can picture having better conversations with a blow drier.


She can dry me out any time she wants....


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah ok i agree....!!! and what is Sir Aston Kutcher telling us the movie spread that women also wants MAN power Ok so basically it is proved that women have more desire to have sex with men that is my experience as well


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She's too much of a bimbo for me to take seriously


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Who cares. 

Never take your philosphical cues from a 25 year old... not to mention someone that is steeped in Hollywood culture as a 'sex symbol'. Talk about an abbreviated and twisted view of life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Agreed

LOL


----------

